# Where to buy BAGGED rocksalt NJ



## JerseyAnthony (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Guys,


I am looking for the best price on bagged rock salt in NJ. So far I have found 5.00 a bag which is pretty ****** and thats per pallet. Any ideas?

Anthony 

Also only looking for bagged and also calcium chloride for walkways too or a mix


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW!!!!

Here in cincy the going store rate is $7 a bag or so and my supplier sell it to me for $4 a bag... I some others in my area may get it cheaper, but i charge $.30 a pound on salt anyways


----------



## LDULIN (Jul 16, 2007)

*Salt info*

We buy ours from nischwitz&co south plainfield nj, i dont have 2010 prices yet ,


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Levitt's in Parsippany. $5.09 per bag 1 pallet, $4.95 per bag 3 pallets. Best I have found.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure on the pricing but I buy mine from either Wayne Wholesale in Wayne or Lesco/John Deere Landscapes in Fairfield. Last year pricing for a pallet was $4.60/bag at Lesco.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I know the folks over at Dependable Mulch in Wycoff, NJ. Good folks and good prices...give them a call. (201) 848-1904


Dan


----------

